# Red Maple Hollow Form



## Dennis Ford (Jul 1, 2012)

This wood started as a scrap but was really pretty so I made a hollow form from it. 7-1/2" diameter by 5-1/2 " tall. Finished with General Wood Turners Finish and buffed the same day I started the turning (6/31). This is the second piece I have used General WTF on and I like the stuff, drys very fast and no fumes.
The bottom is a little thicker and the hollow form is fairly stable even though the flat area at the bottom is only 1-1/4" dia.
Comments and critiques welcome.[attachment=7321][attachment=7322]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very cool piece of wood and what you did with it is beautiful.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice peice dennis


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2012)

That's cool, Dennis! Looks thin, and that opening gives the piece a little attitude!


----------



## JMC (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice piece Dennis. I especially like the way you did the collar. Nice touch. I may have to replicate that some day !
Scott


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 2, 2012)

That's outstanding! I love the color in that Maple. I also like the collar.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 2, 2012)

Very Nice Dennis!!


----------

